# Disheartened :-(



## Rach9520 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Well I've been waiting for AF to come so I could start my meds this week but no show, and the deadline is tomorrow due to the clinic closing for christmas.

I'm having IUI but was looking forward to finishing 2013 on a high but looks like this won't happen at all  so so gutted.

Just seems to be one things after another at the moment will we ever get a chance ?


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

We just failed a cycle and felt similar. But then you have to say to yourself, do you really want to be feeling rubbish and sticking needles in your stomach every day around Christmas? Maybe this is fate's way of forcing us all to take a psychological break from it.


----------

